# Looking for a Car Cover



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Just got my new 2006 GTO with the full sport appearance package excluding the spolier (like the stock one better).

Does anyone know of a car cover (a good one as I will pay for it) that will fit this with the apperance package?

Thanks!


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

I bought a "Wolf" brand car cover for my GTO through Summit Racing. I believe I paid around $140.00 for it. Excellent fit. I mean this thing fits bumper to bumper and covers all the way down past the rocker panel. Also has that "Noah" layers of protection. Good product. California Car Covers makes one also that is quite good (have it on the Firehawk) but it is pricey, like $190.00. The Wolf cover is grey/silver. Whatever you do pass on the Walmart, Target cheesy covers. They fit terrible and are so cheaply made. Not worth it even at like $35 to $50. Best of luck!


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

get a car bubble


----------



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

Two questions, is the Wolf or California cover for the car with the body kit and second what the hell is a car bubble?


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

When you say "body kit" I assume you mean the optional Pontiac deal that gives you the new/more aggressive bumper cover, slightly re-designed rocker panels and the high mount spoiler (you say you passed on the spoiler)?? These subtle changes in design should not affect the fit of the Wolf or the California cover for that matter. My Wolf cover fits completely under the front bumper by about 5 inches and the same in the back. The rockers are almost totally covered. The cover goes so "low" all you see is about the bottome edge of the tire sidewalls. Get the picture?  Best of luck!

P.S. The car bubble is just that ----- a huge plastic bubble that you put your car into and inflate with air. Air tight storage for cool cars. Best if used in garage although they make them for outside use also. Your neighbors will think you are crazy!!!!:seeya:


----------

